# eddie griffin



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

With the way Eddie is performing, and since he only has a one year deal, What are the chances of us locking him up long term? That would mean more than likely it will come down to either Spree or Eddie this off season, and I would much rather have eddie for the future and now, since he is alot younger, and still getting better. I feel with Eddie, Ebi, KG, Mad Dog, and if we keep candi much longer, our front court is rediculous. Eddie and KG, with Ebi coming of the bench in the future, hell, maybe if ebi develops into the player i feel he can be, trade him and get something. Eddie is gonna get some big offers after this year, he is showing the promise that came with that potential. Anyone else agree?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Eddie Griffin has a killa jump shot. When we first signed him i thought he would suck boy did he prove me wrong. Hey by the way i live in Brooklyn Center to!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, if he keeps playing like this, Minnesota would have no option other than offering him a pretty good long term deal. He's young, he's talented, and he appears to have gotten over his personal problems. He's improved significantly from his first two years in the NBA to now, plus he's a unique big man who plays with finesse on one end and is tough inside on the other end. However, if Eddie gets offered more money and minutes on another squad, it's hard to imagine him passing that up, unless it's a team like the Hawks or something.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

key word there koko. he appeares to be over the personal problems but noone really knows. I think we give him a 2 year deal so that he can prove to us he is over the troubles. But if we were to do that, i think spree would be as good as gone and wally and trenton would lock down the 2/3. Then you draft a guy like a julius hodge, let cassell go. Sign a stro mile swift of some sort and resign ebi and freddie. Then i think this team could possibly be champs again after this season!!!

Chances of us keeping maddog are slim. But who know, he might keep in tact.

I think it is obvious what the wolves are doing right now buy not tradign wally and not giving out extensionns. They have their mind set right! They are going to let guys go like spree, kandi, sammy, and erv. Unless they take mojor pay cuts. The team is trying to keep a young nucleus and eddie helps at that place greatly. I think they will give him a smaller contract than a long term one. But once he proves that he is over what his troubles are, he will get a long term contract.

possibly, this could be the wolves after 2 years...

pg- hodge^/ hudson
sg- hassell/hoiberg
sf- szczerbiak/ ebi
pf- garnett/ griffin
c- swift'"/ perovic*

^- 2005 1st round pick. best all around player in college right now but is really slim which hurts his chances of being a lottery pick
"'- free agent signing the wolves pick up stromile wwift.
*- 2006 1st rounder and he is not the greatest of players but is a solid big man. 

I think POSSIBLY if we have the money we can lock up eddie for a few more years but a lot of times players get big and then they leave for a bigger market and a bigger salary


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

if we sign eddie, its gonna be long term, and he is not gonna be on the bench. KG and Eddie starting together would be something special, if, key word, if eddie can continue to improve like he has this year.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

What is Eddie Griffin's game like? Outside/perimiter player or inside/big man? I see that he is 31-65 from behind the three point line on the season, shooting nearly 48%. And he averages just 22 minutes per game, but still gets 11.3 ppg and 7.1 rpg.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

eddie is a tough inside defender who happens to have good outside shot


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i would have to say he is one of the better all around bigmen that is not european right now! That is saying alot.

I think he has to prove that he can stay out of trouble for a few more years because you dont want to lock him up and then see him get into his troubles again.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

His legal issues, i feel are due to his immaturity and age. Eddie came out of seton hall when he was only 18, and to be thrown in a league with all the possible distractions of celebrity and money there, its hard for a young man to stay out of trouble. I beleive those days are behind him, knowing the potential he has. He spent a whole year out of the NBA, and im sure that was a good kick in the a double s for him. He now realizes that the league wont put up with it. I feel the wolves should sign him long term, make him and kg start together, wow, that would be so hard to defend. Two of the most versitale big men that can play inside, but as well shoot and play like they are guards. Eddie has a good shot to become most improved player, or 6th man of the year, and those are good awards to have. He is going to be a center piece in the wolves organization for years to come, and we need to keep him. An all star in 2 years!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Eddie is amazing. Teams can't guard both KG and Eddie out on the perimeter, and it allows Griffin to get an obscene amount of open looks. He's put on quite a bit of bulk, and is only going to get better. Looks like a young Rasheed Wallace to me.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

All I have to say is Mchale and Taylor better not screw this one up and sign him in the off season long term. The man puts up numbers this year off the bench. Please TWOLVES, sign him and let spree go! Let spree go back to new york where he wants to, why go to a team that you love so much that traded you away 2 years ago? Maybe his kids favorite resturants are there so he can FEED THEM!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

figure of speech :yes: 

Spree won't go to New York when Dolan is still there.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

The Wolves need to lock eddie up. But with a nice long term low salary. As good as eddie has been playin i still wouldnt offer him anythin more then 5mill for a long term deal. Its too risky.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

there will be other teams out there willing to offer him even more..... It isnt that easy


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I love Eddie Griffin, but I'm not sure I would give him a deal longer than 2-3 years.. I know that he will probably be looking for more security than that, but you really cannot trust a guy who has gone through all the stuff he has (thats no knock, i love him)

Him and KG are really deadly though, so signing him to a longer deal could REALLY pay off if he continues to reach his potential. But it could turn out bad as well. Risky, but could pay divedends.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well it appears he is past his troubles. I dont see anything worng with a 3 year deal. Then we will probably see something like what happened with billups. We will let a guy go in their prime. Hopefully we can pull an extension while he is still with the team....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Doesn't the bird rule prevent a player from being extension elgible when he has less than 3 years of service with the same team?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

You can't extend contracts that are only 3 years in length.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

I read that the most we could offer him was the MLE.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you guys think Griffin's very good production at the beginning of the season was just temporary? Not including this game (8 points, 3 boards) he's averaged 5 points and 3 rebounds over the last 5 games, while he didn't go into double digits in rebounding or scoring. Maybe he's just in a slump, but Minnesota is a lot less impressive when Griffin is getting 5 points and 3 boards per game than when Griffin is getting 10 points and 7 boards.


----------



## bigmo24 (Jan 6, 2005)

They're not giving Griffin the minutes. He's averaging 16 min/g over his last five. He's had some poor shooting nights but it's tough to get going when you don't get the minutes. When he plays big minutes, the Wolves win!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

maybe he isnt getting minutes because he is consistently having bad shooting nights......


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> maybe he isnt getting minutes because he is consistently having bad shooting nights......


Yea he is not playing good but why is fred hoiberg not getting any shooting oppurtunities lately?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is getting shots. He just isnt hitting um.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Do you guys think Griffin's very good production at the beginning of the season was just temporary? Not including this game (8 points, 3 boards) he's averaged 5 points and 3 rebounds over the last 5 games, while he didn't go into double digits in rebounding or scoring. Maybe he's just in a slump, but Minnesota is a lot less impressive when Griffin is getting 5 points and 3 boards per game than when Griffin is getting 10 points and 7 boards.


Thank you. Reading this thread, I was wondering whether everyone was talking about another Eddie Griffin that I don't know about, because from what I've seen of Griffin, he's junk. He should be dominating on the inside, but all he wants to do is shoot outside shots even though his form is horrible.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

um. if you knew basketball. how bad your form looks doesnt really affect your jumper.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

He is still a work in progress. Who better to learn under than KG?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well abviously i know one thing, not michael jordan. Look at kwame brown......


----------

